# Ben Monder in Kingston



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

New York jazz guitarist Ben Monder is going to be playing an intimate (read tiny) show in the Wilson Room of the Kingston Public Library on Sunday at 2pm. Although it's a little odd to be seeing a jazz group perform in a library, the venue is pretty good in that the people that come to shows there are really interested in the music. He's playing with Ottawa jazz and N.A.C. orchestra bassist, John Geggie and Vancouver drummer Dylan vander Schyff. It should be an interesting show. 

check out his bio:tongue:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I saw him 4 years ago in Toronto at The Rex. He plays in standard tuning but you'd swear sometimes by his voicing that he's in an alternate tuning. He's a unique player who can mezmerize a small room. You'll enjoy it, I'm sure.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I'm sure I will enjoy it - there aren't too many guitarists of that calibre that come through here so I'm gonna be sure to be there.:banana:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh, and if his singer/vocalist is with him, he redefines the word "singing". He's another instrument altogether!


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

*Wow!*

What a show! Ben Monder is an absolutely incredible guitarist :bow: .

Very much in the Frisell style of playing, except he takes things from that base in a different direction. What totally blew me away is that for the first 30 minutes he was playing delicate lines with really clever comping interspersed and it wasn't until some time after that in the middle of a song he just lets loose with the most incredible flurry of notes that would make any shredder proud. I don't think I've ever seen anyone with chops like that use them so sparingly. The entire concert was like a clinic in style, pacing and taste. There was actually a group of guys that drove down from Toronto to see the show and they weren't disappointed. 

Anyone here see the show too?


----------

